# Spreader mounted on a trailer???



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Do any of you guys do this? 
This is me: but think its ALOTTT better/easier to put the spreader in the truck...And you dont have to stop and hook up and drop
( Pull up to the lot plow a spot, take of the trailer, plow the rest of the lot,hook up the trailer,spread, leave!)

I Saw one of these today, But the weird thing was he had a truck with a V-box spreader in the bed. and was pulling a v box spreader(like the one below) 
WHATS THE POINT??


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

was there a plow on the truck ? maybe it was a dedicated salt rig . maybe with the trailer loaded he only has to fill up once per storm . i agree it does look silly but i have a 08 f 550 hooklift truck with a flatbed mounted salter it does come in handy at one small lot with lots of cars drop the salter outside the lot plow pickup salter and go


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

mc1;921043 said:


> was there a plow on the truck ? maybe it was a dedicated salt rig . maybe with the trailer loaded he only has to fill up once per storm . i agree it does look silly but i have a 08 f 550 hooklift truck with a flatbed mounted salter it does come in handy at one small lot with lots of cars drop the salter outside the lot plow pickup salter and go


Thats what i thought! But it had a plow on it!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I think that is awsome, plus you don't have all that salt killing the back off your truck. There's a guy on here selling one.. If I had the money that's what i would buy.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't like the idea at all. I plow roads and i don't think i would be able to get up some of the hills pulling a spreader. I really don't understand the point.

Maybe on a flat parking lot it would be good.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

mc1;921043 said:


> was there a plow on the truck ? maybe it was a dedicated salt rig . maybe with the trailer loaded he only has to fill up once per storm . i agree it does look silly but i have a 08 f 550 hooklift truck with a flatbed mounted salter it does come in handy at one small lot with lots of cars drop the salter outside the lot plow pickup salter and go


Wouldn't you want to keep it on for ballast? Or you taking it off for visibility sake?



Mackman;921462 said:


> Maybe on a flat parking lot it would be good.


Yea if you had a large lot to do and didnt have a big enough salt truck or wanted a dedicated salter for the lot it would be great. No extra truck to maintain.


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder if that small trailer has brakes or not ? in a bad ice storm it could be more trouble than its worth.
and hook and drop all the time, not for me. i like the weight on the back of my truck not behind it, but thats just me.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mackman;921462 said:


> I don't like the idea at all. I plow roads and i don't think i would be able to get up some of the hills pulling a spreader. I really don't understand the point.
> 
> Maybe on a flat parking lot it would be good.


its not for someone plowing roads, if you plow a road, you should laying salt at the same time, should you not? this unit, you plow, then salt, its a two step process, not something you can do at the same time. as far as towing, they're not meant for a 1/2 ton truck, they need a 3/4 or 1 ton (preferrably a 1 ton) truck pulling it. if you still cant pull it, then either your truck is sh*tty or you need practice.



show-n-go;921452 said:


> I think that is awsome, plus you don't have all that salt killing the back off your truck. There's a guy on here selling one.. If I had the money that's what i would buy.


it is pretty awesome, i loved it but now it just sits because i have too many other salt rigs and my trailer is the smallest



gottaluvplows;921013 said:


> Do any of you guys do this?
> This is me: but think its ALOTTT better/easier to put the spreader in the truck...And you dont have to stop and hook up and drop
> ( Pull up to the lot plow a spot, take of the trailer, plow the rest of the lot,hook up the trailer,spread, leave!)
> 
> ...


the point is to save money and time. you bring it your lot, you plow the lot, hook up and salt and your on your way. I used to one behind my F-350 all the time.



jzeller4;921908 said:


> I wonder if that small trailer has brakes or not ? in a bad ice storm it could be more trouble than its worth.
> and hook and drop all the time, not for me. i like the weight on the back of my truck not behind it, but thats just me.


yes they do have brakes. the hook up and drop, takes two mins...its not a lot of time


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

i think its a great idea if you are plowing lots all the time. This would also be an efficient setup for someone with a short bed truck that wants a larger salter. would probably save some time/money if your bulk pile was off site and you had to drive back and forth to load up. just my .02 though


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

show-n-go;921452 said:


> I think that is awsome, plus you don't have all that salt killing the back off your truck. There's a guy on here selling one.. If I had the money that's what i would buy.


and i am that guy. still for sale, still haven't used it in over two years, runs but i dont carry a need for it anymore. can't ship it to canada but i'm open to anyone that wants to stop by and take a look


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

gottaluvplows;921013 said:


> Do any of you guys do this?
> This is me: but think its ALOTTT better/easier to put the spreader in the truck...And you dont have to stop and hook up and drop
> ( Pull up to the lot plow a spot, take of the trailer, plow the rest of the lot,hook up the trailer,spread, leave!)
> 
> ...


Was it a Demo unit from Snow-Ex..They are made in Warren...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

redman6565;922155 said:


> its not for someone plowing roads, if you plow a road, you should laying salt at the same time, should you not? this unit, you plow, then salt, its a two step process, not something you can do at the same time. as far as towing, they're not meant for a 1/2 ton truck, they need a 3/4 or 1 ton (preferrably a 1 ton) truck pulling it. if you still cant pull it, then either your truck is sh*tty or you need practice.


Well on this Storm 23in we didn't salt till the end. Cuz if you salt before the end the plows just push the salt right off the road. It would be a big waste of time and money.

About Pulling it. my truck would handle that without a problem. What I'm talking about is if your going up a snow covered hill and your pulling the spreader i think you will just spin. At least if the spreader is in the back of the truck it makes for good ballast. I think the idea is kinda dumb if you ask me. Just my 2cents.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mackman;922573 said:


> Well on this Storm 23in we didn't salt till the end. Cuz if you salt before the end the plows just push the salt right off the road. It would be a big waste of time and money.
> 
> About Pulling it. my truck would handle that without a problem. What I'm talking about is if your going up a snow covered hill and your pulling the spreader i think you will just spin. At least if the spreader is in the back of the truck it makes for good ballast. I think the idea is kinda dumb if you ask me. Just my 2cents.


Call me dumb then, we used one for a few years because we wanted the visiblity in our truck for plowing. Plus I didn't start salting untill we were done plowing and I could load 4 ton in the spreader and go. It wasn't the safest unit on the road but it was very efficient.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;922585 said:


> Call me dumb then, we used one for a few years because we wanted the visiblity in our truck for plowing. Plus I didn't start salting untill we were done plowing and I could load 4 ton in the spreader and go. It wasn't the safest unit on the road but it was very efficient.


make two dumbies if you count me sir :salute:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

During a snow storm the plow contractors are usually the safest drivers out there, even if you are pulling a 4 ton load behind you. I think it is good idea if you have the right accounts to make it worth wild. I got your pm about the blade. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've thought about doing that but just haven't got around to doing it/trying it??


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

They are a good idea. However where Im located my house is located by the County 
Road and my shop and yard area is on top of a steep hill. Its great cuz there is only one way in / out. However when I first started out I built my own sander out of a old manure spreader. Had it loaded up behind the tractor with sand. Headed down the hill, the sander pushed the 90 HP tractor , I began to lose controll and got it back after I had jack-knifed the trailer. Thats was the end of my experience. I have one dually dedicated to sanding/salting. And a sander in the back of a 2500 series Dodge. No more trailers for me. However if I was based on a flat area I would probably have a tag along sander.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

redman6565;922621 said:


> make two dumbies if you count me sir :salute:


I must be a dummy too, because I've been thinking about making my own. I need to put 3-6 tons down on one big lot, and have a short bed F250. It would be perfect for me. Drop it, plow salt it, go home. Way less wear on my Truck!


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

vamootsman;922726 said:


> I must be a dummy too, because I've been thinking about making my own. I need to put 3-6 tons down on one big lot, and have a short bed F250. It would be perfect for me. Drop it, plow salt it, go home. Way less wear on my Truck!


I meant "plow it,"


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

If it is such a GOOD idea. Then why doesn't any spreader company make then right from the factory on a trailer?

I think maybe now this is a big maybe. They wouldn't sell.


IMO sure it may work for some of you guys. But overall i think most people wouldn't want to mess around and have to deal with a trailer.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a good idea to do it yourself.I don't think the need is there for the majority, especially if you own a truck that will hold a big V spreader, so there's no point in having them pre-fabbed. I don't, (own a huge truck) so it would be great for me, (building my own).


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackman;922735 said:


> If it is such a GOOD idea. Then why doesn't any spreader company make then right from the factory on a trailer?
> 
> I think maybe now this is a big maybe. They wouldn't sell.
> 
> IMO sure it may work for some of you guys. But overall i think most people wouldn't want to mess around and have to deal with a trailer.


Liability Reasons. I would definately consider it if I didn't have the options I have.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

hlntoiz;922810 said:


> Liability Reasons.


No different then a trailer with a tank on the back or a flatbed trailer with a tractor on it. What liability would they have that other trailer companys dont?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Mackman;922820 said:


> No different then a trailer with a tank on the back or a flatbed trailer with a tractor on it. What liability would they have that other trailer companys dont?


Nothing to do with liability, It's all about profitability. Costs to much to spec something that only 1% will buy.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackman;922820 said:


> No different then a trailer with a tank on the back or a flatbed trailer with a tractor on it. What liability would they have that other trailer companys dont?


When it gets overloaded and the trailer causes an accident then it is the trailers fault for being able to carry that amount of material. If it is in your truck then it is the trucks fault. Someone is more likely to loose control of a heavy trailer than a overloaded truck IMO. also the cost of the unit is prob key!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Just because there isn't a huge market for it doesn't mean it's a bad idea. Obviously it has a place for some of us.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I set up an old Flink 2 yard V box on a trailer about 20 years ago. Used it 1 time brought it home disassembled that nightmare. 1000 lbs trailer + 800 lbs spreader + 3,800 lbs salt = 5,600 lbs of trouble pushing the truck. Maybe using it on flat ground with dry type snow, MAYBE ! Not on ice or a wet packing snow. Does look good.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I would be pulling it 3 miles in bad weather, fully loaded, and the city where I am is ridiculously goog on keeping the main roads open 24-7. Once I'm done salting, would have to do about 12 miles round trip to load and park it. Maybe you guys are expecting too much out of this thing. The posts all say it would be good for hauling to a big lot, and dumping the load on it. That's it. That's all I would need one for. What's the drawback?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ever pulled a trailer that weighs more than the vehicle pulling it on ice or slippery packed snow? Ever trying stopping the trailer on ice or slippery packed snow? Ever try to turn with a fully loaded trailer weighing more than the towing vehicle on ice or slippery packed snow? If your going to salt, is it generally slippery? Not trying to be a smart___ here , just pointing out the hazards.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kubota 8540;923356 said:


> Ever pulled a trailer that weighs more than the vehicle pulling it on ice or slippery packed snow? Ever trying stopping the trailer on ice or slippery packed snow? Ever try to turn with a fully loaded trailer weighing more than the towing vehicle on ice or slippery packed snow? If your going to salt, is it generally slippery? Not trying to be a smart___ here , just pointing out the hazards.


used it for over 5 years and never had one incident with it. we even salted during the day at the wal amrt we service with this trailer and still never had an incident happen


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Kubota 8540;923356 said:


> Ever pulled a trailer that weighs more than the vehicle pulling it on ice or slippery packed snow? Ever trying stopping the trailer on ice or slippery packed snow? Ever try to turn with a fully loaded trailer weighing more than the towing vehicle on ice or slippery packed snow? If your going to salt, is it generally slippery? Not trying to be a smart___ here , just pointing out the hazards.


Your problem is to small of truck.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

The spreader in the picture appears to be a 2 yard spreader on a trailer. Yes, I am assuming we're talking pickup truck. Otherwise why not just put the v box on the larger truck? If you had a larger truck why would you settle for a 2 yard spreader?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

redman6565;923494 said:


> used it for over 5 years and never had one incident with it. we even salted during the day at the wal amrt we service with this trailer and still never had an incident happen


Judging by the picture, its a 2 yard spreader pulled by a pickup truck with nothing in the bed of the truck?
What size spreader and what are you pulling it with? Are you only traveling city streets to the job? Are there any hills or inclines? Ain't I just full of questions? My pickup at the time had a topper that I didn't want to remove and I had thought it was a good idea to have a spreader set up to use as a backup in case my plow truck w/ another v box broke down. Which it did at the least convenient time. I have to travel on county roads with hills and inclines to get to the $$.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kubota 8540;923662 said:


> Judging by the picture, its a 2 yard spreader pulled by a pickup truck with nothing in the bed of the truck?
> What size spreader and what are you pulling it with? Are you only traveling city streets to the job? Are there any hills or inclines? Ain't I just full of questions? My pickup at the time had a topper that I didn't want to remove and I had thought it was a good idea to have a spreader set up to use as a backup in case my plow truck w/ another v box broke down. Which it did at the least convenient time. I have to travel on county roads with hills and inclines to get to the $$.


4 ton salter.
Pulled it with our F-350 sometimes, most of the time with our GMC 2500 Flat Bed (no weight in the back).
Yes we pulled it over inclines, treat it like you would a tag trailer on a dump truck or a large snowmobile trailer, and you won't have an issue. you cant travel 60 mph, and you cant go flying down a hill, obviously.
And like i stated before, we often used this to even salt during the day.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Our first large spreader was like the one JD posted. It worked well. For far sites you only had to send 1 truck. We were small and only had 3 trucks so it worked great. You have to take the corners slow, a lot of weight pushing. They are easy to steal, we found that out the hard way.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

cet;923739 said:


> Our first large spreader was like the one JD posted. It worked well. For far sites you only had to send 1 truck. We were small and only had 3 trucks so it worked great. You have to take the corners slow, a lot of weight pushing. They are easy to steal, we found that out the hard way.


 I think all "pintle" Trailers are VERY easy to steal! We keep ours "Inside"


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mackman;922735 said:


> If it is such a GOOD idea. Then why doesn't any spreader company make then right from the factory on a trailer?
> 
> I think maybe now this is a big maybe. They wouldn't sell.
> 
> IMO sure it may work for some of you guys. But overall i think most people wouldn't want to mess around and have to deal with a trailer.


You said it was a dumb idea and it's not. Someone called my dad dumb back in the late 60's for using farm tractors to plow with and look how that turned out. 


show-n-go;922854 said:


> Just because there isn't a huge market for it doesn't mean it's a bad idea. Obviously it has a place for some of us.


We sold ours because it wasn't big enough but it fit our needs for a few years. Your exactly right though.


cet;923739 said:


> Our first large spreader was like the one JD posted. It worked well. For far sites you only had to send 1 truck. We were small and only had 3 trucks so it worked great. You have to take the corners slow, a lot of weight pushing. They are easy to steal, we found that out the hard way.


All was good untill you got half the load off and as everyone know the front half is first to go.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

I used a trailer salter from 1990-1993. Held 4 ton, pulled it with a F350, worked well. During the big ice storm in January 93 I had to salt in reverse, no traction, but you got good at it. Since then I have always had a 2-way dump which puts the spinner in front of the drive wheels.


----------



## Deanbro (Oct 18, 2008)

*spreader mopunted on a trailer*

Hi Guys,

That picture was taken over in England, it's a SnowEx 8500 mounted on a english built trailer.
we sell a few hundred trailers a year, i guess it's a fashion, but we dont have full size pick ups like you guys, only japanese style , so biggest spreader to carry in truck would be something like a snowex veepro 6000.
a lot of salting contractors would also carry additional salt supplies in the truck body..


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in if something works good for you you shouldn't change just because of what some one else said. On the other hand if you have had negative experiences with something that should be stated also. Due to the possible differences in locations city vs rural and even terrain such as slopes vs flat pavement all of this could affect usage. In the end weigh the pros and possible cons and make your decision. In my area using a spreader on a trailer is definitely not a good idea.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Deanbro;924389 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> That picture was taken over in England, it's a SnowEx 8500 mounted on a english built trailer.
> we sell a few hundred trailers a year, i guess it's a fashion, but we dont have full size pick ups like you guys, only japanese style , so biggest spreader to carry in truck would be something like a snowex veepro 6000.
> a lot of salting contractors would also carry additional salt supplies in the truck body..


Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;924584 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite.


x2 and thanks for explaining the picture.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;923797 said:


> You said it was a dumb idea and it's not. Someone called my dad dumb back in the late 60's for using farm tractors to plow with and look how that turned out.


tractors are for farming silly


----------

